# [mysql] Nur die ersten 10 Wörter einer Zelle ausgeben



## Stephan Liebig (3. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe eine Tabelle mit verschiedenen kleinen Texten. Diese möchte ich in einer preview anzeigen lassen. Dazu möchte ich nur die ersten 10 Wörter ausgeben lassen. 

Wie kann ich das realisieren ?


----------



## forsterm (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
mit was willst du den die Text ausgeben lassen? Mit PHP?

mfg
forsterm


----------



## Stephan Liebig (3. Oktober 2006)

Jepp, so ist das geplant.


----------



## zeja (3. Oktober 2006)

Du kannst eine Abfrage mit 

```
LIMIT <numrows>
```
beschränken 

Also z.B.

```
SELECT wort
FROM woerterbuch
LIMIT 10
```


----------



## versuch13 (4. Oktober 2006)

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/4.0/de/string-functions.html

Mit SUBSTRING zum Beispiel kannst du die Anzahl der Zeichen die ausgegeben werden soll bestimmen..


----------



## Stephan Liebig (4. Oktober 2006)

@ zeja 
Ich glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich will nicht 10 Einträge aus der DB anzeigen lassen sondern pro Eintrag nur die ersten 10 Wörter.


----------



## versuch13 (4. Oktober 2006)

versuch13 hat gesagt.:


> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/4.0/de/string-functions.html
> 
> Mit SUBSTRING zum Beispiel kannst du die Anzahl der Zeichen die ausgegeben werden soll bestimmen..




http://www.tutorials.de/forum/1325058-post2.html


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Also wenn du MySQL 5.x verwendest geht das ganz einfach:

```
mysql> create table phrases (id int, phrase varchar (255));
Query OK, 0 rows affected (0.06 sec)

mysql> INSERT INTO phrases VALUES (1,
    -> 'Ach sind die String Funktionen in MySQL 5.x so geil :) Die ersparen einem echt super viel Arbeit ;-)'
    -> );
Query OK, 1 row affected (0.03 sec)

mysql> select * from phrases;
+------+------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+
| id   | phrase                                                                                               |
+------+------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+
|    1 | Ach sind die String Funktionen in MySQL 5.x so geil :) Die ersparen einem echt super viel Arbeit ;-) |
+------+------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+
1 row in set (0.00 sec)

mysql> select id, concat(substring_index(phrase," ",8),'...') from phrases;
+------+------------------------------------------------+
| id   | concat(substring_index(phrase," ",8),'...')    |
+------+------------------------------------------------+
|    1 | Ach sind die String Funktionen in MySQL 5.x... |
+------+------------------------------------------------+
1 row in set (0.00 sec)

mysql> select id, concat(substring_index(phrase," ",10),'...') from phrases;
+------+--------------------------------------------------------+
| id   | concat(substring_index(phrase," ",10),'...')           |
+------+--------------------------------------------------------+
|    1 | Ach sind die String Funktionen in MySQL 5.x so geil... |
+------+--------------------------------------------------------+
1 row in set (0.00 sec)
```

Gruß Tom


----------

